

Intriguing properties of neural networks [pdf] - rbanffy
http://cs.nyu.edu/~zaremba/docs/understanding.pdf

======
jbarrow
A good overview of the paper is given by Ran Bi:

[http://www.kdnuggets.com/2014/06/deep-learning-deep-
flaws.ht...](http://www.kdnuggets.com/2014/06/deep-learning-deep-flaws.html)

And a previous discussion of the results can be found at:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7916877](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7916877)

------
patman81
The concept of "intrinsic blind spots" sounds like from a spy thriller. How
can I very slightly alter my face to mess up face recognition software? The
paper describes how to calculate "blind spots" that should hold for various
different neural networks (even if they are trained on different data sets).

